# "Sour Grass On Big Water"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Fishing Report
*
Mixing it up in the back lakes are big schools of Redfish and Black Drum working mud/grass pockets seemingly well ahead of their late February/March "mixer". That is seemingly coinciding with warmer than normal temperatures again this January putting alot of fish "precariously shallow" and setting up for problems in a prolonged cold snap. Capt. Donnie Heath went to work on them yesterday with guests coming off a morning hunt; Capt. Chris Cady will be doing the same this afternoon and tomorrow with guests Airboat Redfishing. That's putting the calendar well advanced for the pattern presently and the outlook for February and March just keeps getting better.

*Duck Report*

Full moon phase with early slick offs continued to make morning hunts a little bit tricky with just a huge disparity in morning and afternoon success. That's all about to turn as we head to the tail end of what has been just a great season for our guests. Capt. James Cunningham reported ducks holding tight to "sour grass" on higher than normal tides gorging on it. He said they were hung up on that stuff so hard they didn't even want to leave it when we came rolling in on them. That made for some exceptional shoots on Wigeon, Teal, and Pintail. Divers have been making a spectacle of the afternoon hunts with honest decoying and beauty.

*February "Net Positive" Fishing Special*

Book your February trip dates by *January 31st* and join us for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at The Lodge, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included. Excludes airboat trips.

Check availability and begin trip planning *HERE*

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

A few more pics heading toward season close on 01/29.


----------

